# MEMBERS EXPERIENCES > MEMBER'S CYCLE RESULTS >  after about 4 months of test e, bulking cycle,

## keeppumpin

im not gonna go into much detail but im just gonna start off saying starting weight was about 178, now im at 215, im 6'1, bf is about 18%.
first pic is starting weight, second is after about one months of test e at 500mg, and 100mg of daily anadrol the first month, and the rest are of me now after 4 months of test e.

----------


## Pkk

first cycle? have any sides being on that long? how much did you lose after pct

----------


## MBMETC

Not ragging, but i never saw so many guys over 6 feet tall weigh less than my 14 year old nephew

----------


## keeppumpin

> first cycle? have any sides being on that long? how much did you lose after pct



yeah it was my fist cycle and yeah just a little back acne but till like the last month and a half, i was clear for the first like 2 and a half months. and i lost about 6 pounds after.

----------


## keeppumpin

> Not ragging, but i never saw so many guys over 6 feet tall weigh less than my 14 year old nephew



not ragging, but you're nephew must be a fatass.

----------


## blazerelf

how much weight did u gain and kept after second cycle?

----------


## boz

Not bad mate, i can tell your diet needs adjusting.

----------


## Necrosaro

In the second last pic I see quite a bit of gyno that has developed!

----------


## Anabolic_Minds

> In the second last pic I see quite a bit of gyno that has developed!


agree, did u notice anything? sore nipples or something?

----------


## scrunnyronnie

> not ragging, but you're nephew must be a fatass.


LOL! good come back.

----------


## Matt Rock

> not ragging, but you're nephew must be a fatass.


MBMETC has a point man... you could have gotten to your post cycle weight naturally with proper diet and training. 6'1 178lbs doesn't reflect an honest pre-cycle commitment.

----------


## keeppumpin

> agree, did u notice anything? sore nipples or something?


yeah ive had gyno since i was younger i dieted a lot to try to get skinnier and see if it was less noticable and now that i started getting on the test i went away cuz my chest got filled in but now its like coming back, im thinkin of getting some type of surgery in the future

----------


## Mike Singletary

Huge results bro... nice job.

----------


## shingellosis

nice

----------


## patsy630

waste

----------


## FrozenGonad

When you say "gyno" do you mean his nipples got bigger, or what? I'm searching the forums and looking into it. But I'm not sure. I can't see that his nips got bigger in the last one.

I can see that he's really bulked up. I'd be happy to have his muscle.

----------


## warlord_wang

damn what were you eating or did you have high bf before you cycled?

----------


## keeppumpin

no necessarily bigger just like puffy kind of you know.

----------


## keeppumpin

> no necessarily bigger just like puffy kind of you know.





> When you say "gyno" do you mean his nipples got bigger, or what? I'm searching the forums and looking into it. But I'm not sure. I can't see that his nips got bigger in the last one.
> 
> I can see that he's really bulked up. I'd be happy to have his muscle.


no necessarily bigger just like puffy kind of you know.

----------


## keeppumpin

> MBMETC has a point man... you could have gotten to your post cycle weight naturally with proper diet and training. 6'1 178lbs doesn't reflect an honest pre-cycle commitment.


yeah im just a really impatient person, as so everyone else on here thats why we're on the sauce but some of us do weight till we cant gain anymore weight, dont want to direct this at everyone cuz it doesn't apply.

----------


## edgarrr831

> yeah im just a really impatient person, as so everyone else on here thats why we're on the sauce but some of us do weight till we cant gain anymore weight, dont want to direct this at everyone cuz it doesn't apply.





> damn what were you eating or did you have high bf before you cycled?


just ate about 250g of protein and as long as i got my protein i ate at pretty sloppy i must admit my diet wasnt very intact. no my bf hasnt really gone up much

----------

